# chuck jaw recommendation



## Dwayne Gettleman (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a delta mid size lathe. I am shopping for a 4 jaw chuck to start turning bowls. Can I have some recommendations?


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Oct 5, 2013)

This would be a good start... while shopping around, be sure to watch the insert sizes too.

NOVA G3 WOODLATHE CHUCK WITH 2" JAWS, WOODWORM SCREW, & 1" X 8TPI INSERT


----------



## david44 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have recently changed my lathe to a Jet. I purchased a NOVA G3 chuck and a set of JSPIN pin jaws which I find are excellent for drilling blanks. I may get a pair of dedicated blank drilling jaws later but the set up I have at the moment is highly recommended.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 5, 2013)

This is one of the better deals around...I have 3 of them. Price when up $10 a few months ago, but still hard to beat. You'll need the threaded insert to match your lathes headstock.
RECONDITIONED SuperNOVA2 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc


----------



## edstreet (Oct 5, 2013)

With the chuck you will need 2 additional things.

a faceplate ring: NOVA Faceplate Ring 2"
Cole jaws: NOVA Cole Jaw set

The faceplate ring is more precise than other faceplates that I have worked with also easier to use.  Standard faceplates you have to remove the chuck, with the ring you just clamp it to the 2" jaws.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 5, 2013)

you don't "need" a chuck ring or cole jaws.

bowls can very easily be started between centers - first cuts either make a tenon or a recess.

reversing can be done with a jam chuck


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 5, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> you don't "need" a chuck ring or cole jaws.  bowls can very easily be started between centers - first cuts either make a tenon or a recess.  reversing can be done with a jam chuck



You don't  even 'need' a chuck, although the overwhelming  majority  use them.  

Check out Lyle Jamieson's videos for a long time bowl turner who only uses glue blocks and between centers turning.


----------

